# Has anyone heard from Karl Kuehn?



## snowman56 (Sep 24, 2008)

I have sent him an email and private message and I still haven't heard from him. I bought into his blank a month for a year and then he just disappeared!! Does anyone know if we will ever get another blank or did we just send him some money for expenses???? I would just like to know the status of Karl himself. Is he OK?


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't know if Karl is coming back...I would have expected him to check in by now if he were planning on rejoining the group.  

But with online forums, you never know.  It could be that he'll be back a year from now, or tomorrow...I wouldn't place bets either way.  

How did you pay for your blanks?  If it's via credit card, you likely have some recourse if he doesn't get back to you and has abandoned his commitments.  If he's just late, then that's another story.  Let's hope he comes back soon.


----------



## rickstef (Sep 24, 2008)

according to his profile he was last on the forum on 9-12-2008


----------



## DKF (Sep 24, 2008)

I am in the same general boat as you all that gave him money for "blank of the month". I sent him 80+ blanks for him to use for his "blank of the month", with an agreement to trade for some of his blank creations....this was back in Feb/Mar.....no blanks, and lately, no return of emails. I still hope for the best as I have the ultimate faith in people, but I am not too optimistic. His profile does show that he is at least checking in and looking here on IAP, even if he is not participating. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 25, 2008)

Karl is a great guy but may have gotten in over his head with everything that has been happening.  Hopefully he will make it right soon.  Or at least let us know what is happening with an email.  I'm going to wait until the end of the year and then write it off if I don't hear anything.  Dang, I do like his blanks though.


----------



## karlkuehn (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm back, a little bruised, a lot frazzled, but I'm here. It's been the worst few months of my life, but I'm about through it and headed back to tall cotton I think. Er...at least somewhat normal-height cotton. What a train wreck it's been, and with all the horrific crap going on, my biggest stress has been not being able to deal with the mess that my presence here (or the lack of it) has become.

My Internet, web/email hosting server, and cell phone service has been intermittent at best, or at least my ability to pay those bills (all the bills, realistically) has been intermittent. I've checked in from my brother's house a few times when he's home - he and his wife are now over-the-road truck drivers instead of running their construction business, more economic casualties - and haven't had time to do anything constructive besides poke around the new forum for a minute or two and wonder where things are and how to find them. The new forum is great, by the way, nice work Jeff and Co. 

Now that my email is back, I'm going through my inbox (hoowee...what a mess that is) and I'll be catching up with all of you. I'll address the individual inquiries first and move forward to a group Blank of the Month 'touch-base' email. I'll have to keep them short and to the point (tough for me, I know *sigh*) just to get through them. It might take me a little bit to work my way through. I'm starting at the oldest and moving forward. If you don't hear from me in a few days, send me a heads-up and say hi, ask about status or even cuss me out for being a knucklehead.

[sidenote...oh yeah - I'm still going to ramble, they can't take that away from me...]
On the upside, sifting through the spam I learned that there's a Nigerian prince who'll send me a pill that will enlarge my mortgage to impressive proportions, and if I hurry and send him my personal information, I'll automatically be entered into a no-lose drawing and win a government grant that will pay me thousands to chat 24/7 with hot, sexy singles right now. 

I owe a lot of you some blanks and some of you a lot of blanks. I'm not going to even try to justify or excuse the anxiety and stress I've caused you while going through this muck. I've made a real mess of things, 'nuff said, and I'm going to make it right by you all. I'd never screw any of you over for anything, that'd be a tragic loss for me. I'm hoping that you'll all find it in your hearts to forgive me, continue to help me come out of the land of "You-Gotta-Be-Kiddin'-Me", and move forward into the turning season now that it's cool enough in the shop to work, let alone breathe.

That being said, just flowing quickly through my 'unread' list, I've been amazed at the amount of support and prayers that have come my way, many of which have come from the people I owe the most to. I can't thank you enough for that. I'll get through them all and respond, but just knowing that you guys were out there thinking and praying about me has had me in tears a couple of times as I read them. Things have been so hard, and on the really dark days when I pondered somewhat less-than-optimal solutions, I know that it was those prayers that propped me up for round 27. ("Cut me, Mick...")

Anyways, it'll probably be a stuttering, hiccup restart for me, but I'll get there and be in full swing again soon. Bezalel Woodcrafting will move forward. When I've had good ideas, I've been jotting them down, and I have a lot of neat new stuff to try. One morning at 4:05 a.m. in the shower, I finally fleshed out the design for the business logo/insignia in the steam on the door glass (okay, it's probably more soap-scum than steam...I've not been real good about playing Susie Homemaker...but now I'm afraid to wash it off, it gives me inspiration every morning!). I'll post a picture of what I've got so far (not the slimy shower door thing, I mean what I've actually put on the computer). It's rough, but it's there, and I can refine it later. We have a new laser engraver at work, and I've about gotten set up to make use of it, and have even sent a pen through it, worked like a champ, and really easy. It'll be neat to be able to cut precise things like that on the cheap.

Most of my spare time this week has been in the shop, getting to know my 'fun' tools again, or at least the ones I didn't sell off to pay the rent. The new job has been going really well, by the way. I'm really good at it, and I love working there. I'm coming up on three months now, and while the economy is hurting us a lot, I'm doing everything I can to make myself indispensable.

There's talk of layoffs, and I just grin, since it's all I can do. I sorta lost my sense of humor in the middle of the tunnel, but I'm coming back. I've even managed to lose a good bit of weight (Top Ramen only has so much nutritional value, but it beats starving - I've come up with some good recipes, too! - Just a word of caution...an egg will still explode in the microwave even without a shell...so much for egg-drop ramen in a minute. heh...those noodles really fly and it makes for a cheap thrill if you're feeling adventurous!)

Man, I sure missed you guys.


----------



## rherrell (Sep 26, 2008)

I for one was never worried. Good to have you back, dude.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

Good to hear from ya Karl. Glad to see that you are finally getting back to closer to normal. Well, as normal as you ever were, which wasn't very. 

Talk to ya later


----------



## dkarcher (Sep 26, 2008)

Welcome back Karl!


----------



## randyrls (Sep 26, 2008)

karlkuehn said:


> On the upside, sifting through the spam I learned that there's a Nigerian prince who'll send me a pill that will enlarge my mortgage to impressive proportions, and if I hurry and send him my personal information, I'll automatically be entered into a no-lose drawing and win a government grant that will pay me thousands to chat 24/7 with hot, sexy singles right now.




Karl;  Keep your sense of humor, everything else is optional.
Some of the darkest days in my life were followed by beautiful sunrises!!!!

Oh;  I always reply to those email offers.   Most of the time I am EdnaMae McGuilicutty (sp?) (anyone old enough to catch that name?)  EdnaMae has lived quite a lot of places from California to Washington DC, and once at 1600 North Pennsylvania Ave.


----------



## karlkuehn (Sep 26, 2008)

Russianwolf said:


> Good to hear from ya Karl. Glad to see that you are finally getting back to closer to normal. Well, as normal as you ever were, which wasn't very.
> 
> Talk to ya later



Yeah, I know...I've been considering altering my personality to be somewhat more 'average' after what I just went (er...am going) through, but the average person woulda moved to Nigeria and fired up a business selling straws for people to clutch at.

Apparently, that guy's beat me to it, so I'm stuck with dealing in reality.

Maybe I can start marketing some 'little blue' pen blanks...

hmmmm



How the heck do you post smileys on here? Ah well, the texty ones do the trick I guess, as long as everyone can lean to the left a little. heh


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

karlkuehn said:


> Yeah, I know...I've been considering altering my personality to be somewhat more 'average' after what I just went (er...am going) through, but the average person woulda moved to Nigeria and fired up a business selling straws for people to clutch at.
> 
> Apparently, that guy's beat me to it, so I'm stuck with dealing in reality.
> 
> ...



: smile : without the spaces equals


----------



## BruceK (Sep 26, 2008)

Great to hear from you Karl and I'm glad you are finally getting some semblance to normal again.  I can't imagine what you have been going through these past few months...it's a lot for anyone's plate and it seems you had extra helpings heaped on.  Welcome back!


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 26, 2008)

> How the heck do you post smileys on here? Ah well, the texty ones do the trick I guess,  as long as everyone can lean to the left a little. heh



No politics!!!!!  :BIGGRIN:


----------



## karlkuehn (Sep 26, 2008)

karlkuehn said:


> ...them so bad. ::



Okay, I don't think I got the whole smiley concept yet.

That face above was supposed to be , not ::.

What'd I miss? :\


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 26, 2008)

Welcome back, Karl!  Gone for two months, and then twenty or so posts inside of three minutes?   

I must admit, I thought you had moved on!  Glad you're back.

Andrew


----------



## VisExp (Sep 26, 2008)

Welcome back Karl.

At the top of the page click on User CP>Edit Options

At the bottom of the page under Misc. Options select Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing.

When you want to reply to a post and use smilies don't use the Quick Reply box at the bottom of the page.  Select Go Advanced.  You should have more smilies now than you can deal with.


----------



## karlkuehn (Sep 26, 2008)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Welcome back, Karl!  Gone for two months, and then twenty or so posts inside of three minutes?
> 
> I must admit, I thought you had moved on!  Glad you're back.
> 
> Andrew



Twenty posts?! Shoot, I'm trying to catch up on post count...only twenty? I gotta try harder. Just as soon as I figure out where all the forums are. I haven't even begun to start until I find the SOYP place...hehe

Thanks for the welcome back, Andrew.


----------



## Hayseedboy (Sep 26, 2008)

Glad you're back Karl! Just remember... they can take your car, your home, even your shoes but they cannot take your name! And your name carries you 

Happy to see you!!!

lr

p.s. I've been on the Ramen Noodle diet before too... I once ate macaroni pizza. That's elbow roni on white bread with ketchup... YUUUUUUUMMMM!!!! Been there.


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

karl, in the version that I was using (Thanks for pointing to the WYSIWYG editor Vis) you have to type a word between the colons. Smile for example, or befuddled for :befuddled:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 26, 2008)

Karl, one of my inmates saw me eating Ramen noodles for lunch one day and said "Damn, I didn't know that free men ate Ramen noodles!!"

Good to see you back.  If you need some help in the shop, let me know and I'll make a road trip and bring some refreshments for the party troughs!!


----------



## karlkuehn (Sep 26, 2008)

wdcav1952 said:


> Karl, one of my inmates saw me eating Ramen noodles for lunch one day and said "Damn, I didn't know that free men ate Ramen noodles!!"
> 
> Good to see you back.  If you need some help in the shop, let me know and I'll make a road trip and bring some refreshments for the party troughs!!



mmmmmm....the trough! It's been empty for a while (aside from a 3 week stint of constant fullness - you know, one of the alternate methods of coping which didn't work out at all), I wouldn't mind filling it again though! Once I have a reason to celebrate a little. 

Offering help in the shop is very much appreciated, but the shop (and living room, and both decks, and the shed, the kitchen - a.k.a. the casting laboratory, and pretty much every other room in the house is in such a state that only I know where everything actually useful is, and I'd spend more time catching towers of clutter ("Hey, look, I found that mandrel you were looking for" *crash*) than actually doing anything to work my way out of this.

I fear the next few weeks are going to be absorbed with determining the minimum amount of cleanup it'll take to get productive without upsetting the whole 'every flat spot is storage' ideal. 

Going through the family stuff, deciding what gets shipped to Seattle, what gets kept, and what gets thrown out has been on of the most poignant and depressing things I've ever done. Don't even get me started on the photos. As self-imposed family geek, it's up to me to scan in and save everything that needs to made double, and looking at those one by one as I scan them has been heartbreaking.

No one ever takes pictures of the arguments or the tough times. All I get to see anymore is how much I've lost through all of this, but I'm not going to just take the easy road and ship them all away without at least making a record of the positive times in the past decade. Without the good times, all I'm left with are the memories of how I've screwed up, and those things are plenty well ingrained in my noggin. Without the pictures, I'd have done a little self hunting weeks ago.

Wait, you mean they actually serve ramen to the inmates? Every movie I've ever seen, the meal tray always consists of various types of glop that seem at least cooked and sorta solid. There's been many days recently where mashed chick peas looked kinda tasty. In the movies, sometimes they even ask, "chicken or beef?". Shoot...at this point I don't have any trouble at all deciding between possum or muskrat. 

There've been days where I weighed the balance of cat food for the cats and cat-food for the people. I like Chinese food as well as the next guy, and if we'd named them Pot Sticker and Egg Roll instead of Monster and Daisy, I mighta fired up the wok. :EVILGRIN:


----------



## karlkuehn (Sep 26, 2008)

karlkuehn said:


> I mighta fired up the wok. :EVILGRIN:



See, even the whole word thing doesn't spell out right. Oh, wait! I forgot the whole WYSIWYG step. shoot...don't these things come with instructions? :WorthlessWithoutTheWisywigEnvironmentSmileyFace:

heh


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

not to worry, we'll have you smiling again soon. :devil: = : devil :

By the way, have you seen Cav's new outfit? :bananen_smilies027:


----------



## ashaw (Sep 26, 2008)

Karl

Hang in there.  It will get better.  PM me if you need anything.

Alan


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi Karl,

although you do not owe me blanks or anything else for that matter, I'm glad that you are back and will make things right again and restore your good name with the membership. I'm pulling for you and will hope that things will be allright for you in the end. You're a good honest man and a source of inspiration to persevere and move forward. Good luck and good to see your nice 'ramblin' posts again.

Regards,


----------



## karlkuehn (Sep 26, 2008)

wood-of-1kind said:


> Hi Karl,
> 
> although you do not owe me blanks or anything else for that matter, I'm glad that you are back and will make things right again and restore your good name with the membership. I'm pulling for you and will hope that things will be allright for you in the end. You're a good honest man and a source of inspiration to persevere and move forward. Good luck and good to see your nice 'ramblin' posts again.
> 
> Regards,



Thanks, Peter! If nothing else, I can still defend my name, even when that means crawling on my knees to do it.

Things will (are going to) get better, they've already started. While my most recent paycheck is gone, I saw today that I can put new tires on the truck for a couple hundred dollars - Inspection is due at the end of next month, and I've been sweating the baldies that I'm running.

It's nice to know that there's at least one fellow turner that I don't owe anything to!

Ramble on...! That'd be a way cooler thing to say if I actually liked Led Zepplin I guess. I sorta hate that song, but you know, if the shoe fits...ramble in it.


----------



## karlkuehn (Sep 26, 2008)

karlkuehn said:


> Thanks, Peter! If nothing else, I can still defend my name, even when that means crawling on my knees to do it.
> 
> Things will (are going to) get better, they've already started. While my most recent paycheck is gone, I saw today that I can put new tires on the truck for a couple hundred dollars - Inspection is due at the end of next month, and I've been sweating the baldies that I'm running.
> 
> ...



Hey, check it out, I used a smiley the right way! Seems a little silly to punch in that many keys, though. Does everyone recognize the texty smiley?  VS


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 26, 2008)

Karl, we don't actually serve inmates the Ramen noodles.  They buy them at their commissary day for the times when the food served is actually worse than noodles!


----------



## bitshird (Sep 26, 2008)

Karl, good to see your weirdness again, I was afraid this forum was going to remain (dare I say it) Normal! good to see your still kicking and going to get back into sniffin fumes.


----------



## karlkuehn (Sep 26, 2008)

wdcav1952 said:


> Karl, we don't actually serve inmates the Ramen noodles.  They buy them at their commissary day for the times when the food served is actually worse than noodles!



Wow. I can't even imagine looking forward to ramen. Remind me not to steal a car, burglarize anything, or kill someone. Oh...wait...I already made those choices in the right direction a long time ago, so I guess I'm good.

Gah...worse than ramen noodles. I can't imagine what y'all are serving out there. I also can't imagine anything being cheaper than ramen. I swear, the last five cases I bought from Walmart, they paid me to take them.

I was sorta surprised however, looking through the nutrition facts on the packages. They're not so bad if you're paying attention to carbs/proteins and such. The worst thing is the sodium if you use the little packet of broth, each package is pretty heavy on the salt.

It's funny though, when things get really hard, I really can look around and find someone worse off than me. 

Ramen flambe anyone? *whoosh, scream, fire extinguisher*


----------



## karlkuehn (Sep 26, 2008)

bitshird said:


> Karl, good to see your weirdness again, I was afraid this forum was going to remain (dare I say it) Normal! good to see your still kicking and going to get back into sniffin fumes.



Sniffin'?! Shoot, I've been metering out my remaining resin, saving those precious huffs for the really tough times.

I can't wait to get back into production and get my real fix again.

Good times! WHOA! You guys see the size of that umbrella?! woooo


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 26, 2008)

Welcome back Karl. Hang in there, prayers coming your way.


----------



## scoutharps (Sep 27, 2008)

Welcome back Karl!  Any chance of getting your head above water to arrange for a special blank for a Christmas gift?

Tossing those left over noodles with a scrambled eggs and frying up the resulting goop makes a sortof kindof egg foo young.....


----------



## toolcrazy (Sep 27, 2008)

Glad to see your ramblings again, Karl. I really missed them. Welcome back.


----------



## toolcrazy (Sep 27, 2008)

karlkuehn said:


> Going through the family stuff, deciding what gets shipped to Seattle,
> :EVILGRIN:



Does this mean you are moving to Seattle? You are landing in my neck of the woods.


----------



## monkeynutz (Sep 27, 2008)

Now, don't nobody be crackin' on some ramen noodles... :wink:  I have experienced some of those _"noodles or nothin'"_ times.  Whatever gets you through the day... :tongue:

Good to see you back, Karl.  There is light at the end of your tunnel, and still having your sense of humor (eccentricities and all) is key.  You got family here in this community...  Just let us know how we can help. :good:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 27, 2008)

Cav is right about the inmates and their noodles.  They use them to make something called "breaks" which is a mixture of whatever they get at the commissary and whatever they steal from the dining hall.  On the other side, I tend to eat a lot of them myself because they are cheap and easy to make.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 27, 2008)

Yep, Rob is right.  Cheetos, Slim Jims, garlic powder, pepperoni, and yes, whatever "accidentally" leaves the chow hall is made into a stew of sorts.  They also show some amazing ingenuity in making pizza in the microwaves in the units.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 27, 2008)

I love the suckers they make out of Jolly Ranchers and "Foxy" - some kind of coffee and Koolaid mix.


----------



## arjudy (Sep 29, 2008)

Great to have you back. We all missed you.


----------

